# It's official I *need* a new trailer...



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I am now in the market for a new two horse trailer. One that has a large walk in dressing room... 

going to miss my vintage beauty I think she'll be gone sometime next week as she might as well be mint from the showroom and reasonably priced for my area.


<3










 yay shopping


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I would like to introduce my *new* ww westerneer which is everything I loved about my old trailer + more.  couldn't be happier.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck shopping!


----------

